# A few grumbles



## dillonw (Apr 14, 2006)

Ordered the 2 litre tt a few weeks ago after paying a 1000 deposit with no discount.

Just have few minor grumbles.

Firstly, audi announce a release of a vehicle and have no printed brochures. I managed to get hold of one from a dealer in pdf format. This is all well and good but meant i had to rely on a print out from my home printer in order to order the colour of a 30 grand car !

I quite fancied the dolomite grey as i wanted something a little darker than the current silver roadster i own. Audi have dropped this and replaced it with condor grey and dolphin grey. It was impossible to tell what these colours were like from my print out so i opted for the safe option - black. It is annoying that i had to do this. I just didn't want to take the risk as condor grey looked a little blue/green and dolphin grey a little murky.

The only risk i did take was to go with the magma red leather. Again, i have had to guess as the print out i have makes it look quite dark. Whereas other pictures i have seen make it look very bright.

It is a touch annoying that audi have not synced their websites. You may all know that it is possible to configure your audi, complete with colours on the german website. You cannot do this on the uk version. Why ??? If the car is available it's available. Sort out the brochures and the website !

This is now starting to sound like a waffling letter of complaint. I am actually very happy with the new tt and can't wait to get mine. But again. i had to order my car minus several options as they were not available until later in the year - the ipod conenction. Granted, i could have ordered it. But then would have had to wait another 3 months for my car.

I hope audi sort out the problems they are having and i hope that by ordering one of the first tt's to come over here, i am not being penalised with limited overpriced options.

Waffle over !!

Lyndon


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Hello and welcome.

As you realise Audi UK don't give a shit about their customers.

Is your choice of colour and specification finalised now? Can you change anything a bit later?

As far as the additional specification that it is introduced later, I guess Audi couldn't get their supplier to complete the parts in time so they had to make a choice, between launching the car now with less parts or later with the full specification available. Apparently, they took the first choice as they want to start selling the MK2 ASAP. And as you can see from yourself, people are willing NOT to get what they really want, because they simply want to be the first to own a new TT.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

I don't understand the hurry to get a TT Mk2 first. :? 
I'm not buying/ordering a car with out a testdrive, seeing it in real life or get the options i want. (so to speak in general).
Futher i woult not compromise on the options.
I do want a TT 3.6 Quattro, I do want Ceramic Brakes, I do want a after market multy media adapter, must i go on :lol: there for i will wait. :wink:

Hans.


----------



## dillonw (Apr 14, 2006)

I've been told that the order has been sent to germany and that the dealer has to wait for a production confirmation date. This can take anything from a week to 3 months. During that time i can change spec apparently.

My biggest concern was the exterior colour and just a shame that i've had to opt for a colour that is 'safe' as opposed to a colour i really want.

Admitedly i do want to be one of the first owners of the mk2 tt and this does make me a little vain. but the worry is that it's a 6 month waiting list at the moment. my dealer said that once the showroom cars are in - august 2006. this is expected to reach 12 months.

So i either ordered the car when i did or risk having to wait another 12 months for it.

I would be grateful if anyone has any more photos of different coloured mk2's. So far i have seen red (bit too bold), the dark blue (quite nice), the silver and the black. I do like the black but just think it hides too much of the side profile


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

I understand where you're coming from and I too would rather get it sooner than later. However, if I knew that 2.0 quattro is out within six months then would wait.

In terms of colours, I think this is the Condor grey


__
https://flic.kr/p/128020158


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

For what it's worth Dolphin is similar Dolomite. 
The dealers should have colour samples in the next month or so should give you the chance to change as I doubt if you will have a build date by then.
Some of the colours already exist so you should be able to see them at the dealer now.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

dillonw said:


> Ordered the 2 litre tt a few weeks ago after paying a 1000 deposit with no discount.
> 
> Just have few minor grumbles.
> 
> ...


I've gone to town on this already. Some argue: well we've ordered despite the lack of decent information and the questions over how soon other models will be introduced, so clearly Audi know what they are doing. Hmm, but that only leaves two possibilities: either Audi know what they are doing and are taking the p!ss, or they are incompetent. You can order a Z4 Coupe now for a October onwards delivery at the earliest. My local dealer will not get a showroom car for ages yet. But he could give me a comprehensive brochure for the Coupe. So, which is it Audi?

I'm not one of those people who is going for a earliest possible car, and doing without a few options, so it's not really an issue for me that the brochures / web configuration / showroom cars will not arrive for a few months, as I have time (I assume) to change my spec.

But that's assuming options I have chosen are really not available until January 2007, and that Audi declare when a 2.0T quattro will be available in sufficient time to change my mind. But I imagine that won't happen, as every other person would change their order from the 3.2!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

When u see it for real the red is slightly (marginally, in fact it may be the same its that close) darker than the mk1 red leather in mine m8.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I think alot of people have expressed the same view. 30k - dont you mean 25k. if you've spec'd a 2WD car upto this price i think you're in for a massive loss come sale time - get a V6.

The colours issue dealers can show you the colours on existing cars where they are used elsewhere in the range. i looked at both the grey and garnet red. in the end i didnt bother with either.

Brochures are out and i have one (not pdf) - not sure if they are just been handed out to anyone who wants one. They contain the same info (well less - the options and costs are missing) but the colours are better to view. however i'd still not be happy picking from a 1" sq swatch.

My V6 TT is alot more than 30k and i didnt get a penny discount either, but did you expect anything less?

you're not not being penalised, you're been raped. But thats the choice we have.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Dealer has done his job on this one!


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

My dealer is in no hurry for me to finalise my spec :wink:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> My V6 TT is alot more than 30k and i didnt get a penny discount either, but did you expect anything less?


I bl00dy well hope not! Do you want residuals to take a hit already?

Yes, the dealer has done a mild number on me, by putting the fear of God (aka long waiting list) in me. But I also hope that putting any order in now may encourage Audi to supply the options that are currently put back until January a little earlier. Everyone would like their new toy as early as possible, whether or not it means they are the first on the block to have one.

Out of interest, when does a dealer record an order as a sale? When you place the order, when the factory confirms the production slot (any your deposit is no longer refundable), or when the car is delivered to you?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

When you confirm specs. Deposit is not refundable from them on.

I've paid an additional deposit too so im not backing out now.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Why? I paid Â£1000 to be on the list, but the dealer said he should have asked for Â£1500. He let the additional Â£500 slide. Was it to make up the difference?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Gotta agree with Iceman on this.

How can you spend that amount of money on a car without sitting in it or a testdrive?

I had no choice on a company car a few years back, it was that or nothing. The seats were very uncomfortable and when youre clocking up in excess of 20k miles a year I would rather have had a flippin ford escort if it had comfy seats.

Im sure the new TT seats are comfy, I just hope for those ordering on the fly that the car meets their standards.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

J55TTC said:


> Gotta agree with Iceman on this.
> 
> How can you spend that amount of money on a car without sitting in it or a testdrive?


I would say that the risk is minimal. Even if they are not happy with their choice, they can sell it and in some cases get more money than the purchase price. With long waiting queues, it will be so easy to find a buyer at a good price.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Agreed, specially in the first few month. I have a friend who got an RX8 just after they came out and he was offered 3K more than list to sell it. (AN RX8!!!)


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

This is true guys, but why not wait and see if youre happy with it before potentially having to go through all the drama of buying, selling and then deciding on another new car?

I would want to compare it to similar cars before dishing out Â£30K.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

If you're going to be one of the first to have anything new, then you have to take a bit of a gamble.

Loads of people order new cars without driving them or seeing them. I'm not one of them, but I can see why people do it.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

My money is going to be staying in my pocket this time round. Being first with a mark is no biggie (though I did order a V6 DSG before driving one but atleast the basics of the car were the same). Ordering this early is like going on a blind date!

I just have a niggling feeling about the MKII and that's enough to put me off atm.


----------



## M4L__TT (Mar 25, 2004)

I also agree with Icemen although I was one of the first on the road with the original tt roadster.

This time being one of the first however will not be as noticable as the changes compared to the old tt are not that different.

Last time there was nothing to compare it to.

I certainly wont this time confirm my spec until I see the car in the flesh and have an extended test drive.

regards malc


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> When you confirm specs. Deposit is not refundable from them on.
> 
> I've paid an additional deposit too so im not backing out now.


I think you'll find that accounting practice would prevent a dealer recording a sale at this stage. They'll actually have had to sold the car first....


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

saint said:


> My money is going to be staying in my pocket this time round. Being first with a mark is no biggie (though I did order a V6 DSG before driving one but atleast the basics of the car were the same). Ordering this early is like going on a blind date!
> 
> I just have a niggling feeling about the MKII and that's enough to put me off atm.


And what's the niggling feeling then saint :?:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Mine was:

not seen the car,
not driven the car,
not seen the colours on the car,
not seen the options are what they look like in/on a car
and worries about it flopping.

in the end, i thought sod it.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

just adds to the fun.


----------



## dillonw (Apr 14, 2006)

As mentioned i currently drive a 150 bhp roadster which is 3 years old in august. It's a company car and i can change my car any time after it's 3rd birthday.

I've looked around a fair bit and even considered a few different options. I.e buy out schemes and the like.

The roadster has co2 emissions of 197 i think. this is a fair hit on company car tax. Some of the cars withing my price range have been the 3 series bmw and the c class merc. To get a car with a sport performance you are looking at extremely high co2 figures. Especially on the mercs. I found my only option was a diesel 3 series with limited options. This did not appeal. Especially as it's a bmw and i find the interior bland !

This brings me to the main reason for wanting one of the first mk2's. The co2's have been drastically reduced. Thus saving me money on company car tax.

This car is probably the best sport option for company car tax users at the moment. i can't think of any other option. especially one with the kudos of the tt and a petrol engine.

All in with options i am paying a fraction over 28,000 for the 2 litre. Yes i could have gone for the quattro v6 but just look at the huge leap in co2 emissions.

Despite the little moans i've had. The new mk2 was the only car that i have been interested in for a long time. The only other being the 350z. But take a minute to have a good look inside a 350z and you wouldnt want anything other than the tt


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

clived said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > When you confirm specs. Deposit is not refundable from them on.
> ...


Assuming the management accounts are put together on the same basis. But yes, only once the sale is virtually certain, so probably delivery.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Iceman said:


> I'm not buying/ordering a car with out a testdrive, seeing it in real life or get the options i want. (so to speak in general).
> 
> Hans.


But I thought that YOU had designed the MkII TT Hans :lol:


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

dillonw said:


> The only risk i did take was to go with the magma red leather. Again, i have had to guess as the print out i have makes it look quite dark. Whereas other pictures i have seen make it look very bright.


I've yet to see the official brochure/swatches but I too am looking to spec the Magma Red with Dolphin Grey but I'm assuming the Magma Red is darker than the red leather you can currently spec on the Mk1 which IMO is a little too bright for me.


----------



## dillonw (Apr 14, 2006)

well if you have a look on the main forum screen there is a link which shows a phantom black tt with magma red seats and turbine alloys

looks great

red a touch harsh ? maybe, but against the black it looks great


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

After my complaint about Spain already seeing the car, but no prospect for us mere mortals seeing one at this time (other than the TTOC event) Audi CS have replied:

> > Thank you for your email requesting information on the new Audi TT.
> >
> > After consulting with the Audi Marketing Department I can confirm that the
> > new TT should be available for UK customers to view in September.
> >
> > I hope this answers your query, please do not hesitate to contact me if
> > you require any further assistance.
> >

Nothing until September?! Are they taking the mickey? None of the UK motor shows? Nothing at the Audi Forum? What planet are they living on?


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Regrettably, it's often an oxymoron "customer service".


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Karcsi said:


> After my complaint about Spain already seeing the car, but no prospect for us mere mortals seeing one at this time (other than the TTOC event) Audi CS have replied:
> 
> > > Thank you for your email requesting information on the new Audi TT.
> > >
> ...


Strange im told MKIIs will be at the audiforum in a few weeks time - again by AUK :roll:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Arse? Elbow? Dunno.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

No, just Arse.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

In response to my arsey reply back to Audi CS:



> Thank you for your email regarding the new Audi TT.
> >
> > As I advised in my previous email, the Audi UK Marketing Department have
> > advised that the new Audi TT will not be available to view in the UK until
> ...


She seems to be pretty adament the UK isn't special enough to see it before September.


----------

